# Bristol police - incompetent, corrupt or lazy?



## roger smith (May 23, 2018)

I've reported 20 acts of harassment towards me and my family over the past 18 months to the police, the perpitrator a senior manager at Lloyds bank. The police have spoken to him on several ocassions but no action taken. The incidents includes videoing over our boundaty wall whilst shouting abuse, threatening to kill, attempting to drive my wife off the road, allowing his dog to continosly poo outside our property and not clear it up, challenge me and members of my family to fight him in the street, park across the drive blocking us in, making slanderous accusations, driving from his house 1 mile away 6-15am in the dark, cross the road and drive at speed along the grass verge in front of our houses turn around and drive home, steal property and claim it was a mistake. The 2 most frightening were that of assault, the first the police did not speak to the victim, then after 6 weeks wrote, 'it was to expensive for the police and courts to pursue', suggesting we take out a private prosecution. The second can be seen on YouTube 'Michael Huke Lloyds Banker' was reported with CCTV, video/audio, 2 indipendent witnesses available (evidence which the police choose to view/use) 10 weeks later NFA, again willing to help us take out a private prosecution (recorded).


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2018)

police can be incompetent, corrupt and lazy. contact a solicitor at your earliest convenience: i suggest bhatt murphy although others may know of a bristol-based solicitor they'd recommend


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 1, 2018)

Incompetent, lazy, corrupt and/or underfunded


----------

